# remington mod. 597 22 Mag.



## btt202 (Jan 23, 2006)

NOT HAPPY WITH MY CHRISTMAS GIFT FROM MY WIFE OR SHOULD I SAY FROM REMINGTON. GOT A NEW MOD 597 22 MAG. BUT IT WANT FIRE REMINGTON AMMO. IT WILL SHOOT ABOUT 1 OUT OF EVERY 3 TO FOUR ROUNDS HAVE TO EJECT THE REST BY HAND. TRIED 3 DEFERRENT BOXS OF REMINGTON AMMO. BUT IT WILL FIRE EVERY ROUND IN A BOX OF WINCHESTER AMMO


----------



## btt202 (Jan 23, 2006)

It Puts A Dent In Every Shell


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 23, 2006)

Have you contacted Remington?


----------



## sowega hunter (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a 597 in 22 LR and I have a similar problem with it, with any ammo. I think it is a weak spring in the clip with mine. I went back where I bought it and the guy gave me a new clip but it does the same thing. I am waiting for someone to come out with an aftermarket clip. It is a very consistently accurate shooter though. If I can ever get it to shoot dependably it will be nice.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 23, 2006)

I have the 597M and it functions and shoots great. The trigger is horrible and I'm looking into possible remedies for that.
With Federal and Winchester it shoots about 1-11/4" at 50 for 5 shots. With  Remington 33 gr. v-max (pr22m1) it does 1/2". 
I just ordered 2 of the metal magazines from Natchez Shooters Supply.
I'm not sure if it's a bad ammo problem or possibly a good cleaning of the action that might help. 
Keep us informed.


----------



## Woods Master (Jan 23, 2006)

I had a 597 22lr and had all sorts of problems out of it and there not as accurate as Remington claims either mine was a pile of junk. got a marlin and love it one of my buddies has a salvage and theres no problems out of it either.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 23, 2006)

Was thinking of getting one, will go Ruger 10/22 instead.

T


----------



## btt202 (Jan 23, 2006)

Its Not The Clip It Feeds Fine When It Shoots The Round Just Don't Go Off With Remington Ammo. But Shoots Every Round Of Winchester. I Wanted To Shoot Remington V-max Ammo But It Clicks On To Many And Not Fire


----------



## btt202 (Jan 23, 2006)

Im Waiting On A Reply From Remington!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 23, 2006)

btt202 said:
			
		

> Its Not The Clip It Feeds Fine When It Shoots The Round Just Don't Go Off With Remington Ammo. But Shoots Every Round Of Winchester. I Wanted To Shoot Remington V-max Ammo But It Clicks On To Many And Not Fire


If the rounds don't go off, that's a firing pin or ammo problem.  Does the same ammo fire in a bolt action rifle.  It would be easy to determine then.  
Either way, SHOULD be easy enough to fix.   
Having said all that, mine will be a 10/22 as well since this is not the first I've heard of issues with the 597s.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 23, 2006)

But It Puts A Dent In The Rim Of Every Shell And Some Times I Can Run Them Back Thru And They Fire . I Think Its The Ammo!!!!! But I Can't Afford To Miss A Big Hog !!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 23, 2006)

btt202 said:
			
		

> But It Puts A Dent In The Rim Of Every Shell And Some Times I Can Run Them Back Thru And They Fire . I Think Its The Ammo!!!!! But I Can't Afford To Miss A Big Hog !!!!!


Do you have a bolt action to test it out with?


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 24, 2006)

*597*

I have on in LR and it would not shoot remington ammo worth squat.  Started shooting CCI ammo and everything is great since.  Groups were horribly bad with the remington ammo, the cheap stuff.  With the CCI mini mags, it shoots great.

Tom


----------



## btt202 (Jan 26, 2006)

well remington want reply so guess i'll send it back for a refund


----------



## btt202 (Jan 27, 2006)

who wants a remington


----------



## Stealthman (Jan 28, 2006)

*22*

Just bought a Browning 22bl. But what are you asking for it ?
Thanks


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 28, 2006)

I had one in stainless with the laminated stock. Never really liked the feel of the gun, solld it and bought a Thompson .22 classic, best  thing I ever did.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 31, 2006)

Remington Responed And Wants Me To Ship It Back To Factory


----------

